# I'm canceling any trip if driver has 4.6 or below



## Paxocalifragilistic (Apr 14, 2015)

Another ride from hell and when he accepted my ping and I saw the 4.6 rating I should have known better than getting in the car. 

He didn't say a word when I got in the car, didn't even respond to my warm greeting. I figured his rating was low because he wasn't very friendly which is no big deal as I give 5s as long as I get from point a to point b safely and without incident. 

Somehow this idiot makes a series of wrong turns and ends up in a warehouse district on private roads on a dead end street. He couldn't figure out how to get back to a main road and just stops and let's me out on some back street 3 miles from my destination. 

Of course Uber support sends back a canned response to my claim and 1 star rating I gave him.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG, let you out 3 miles from your destination? I'm so sorry for you. What a jerk!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol if you see a driver relying on Apple maps, be wary.

That's really sad though. He sounds autistic.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

It's good to know Uber gives canned responses to riders too.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> It's good to know Uber gives canned responses to riders too.


A human is a human is not a robot so **** em. - Uber's motto


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Another ride from hell and when he accepted my ping and I saw the 4.6 rating I should have known better than getting in the car.
> 
> He didn't say a word when I got in the car, didn't even respond to my warm greeting. I figured his rating was low because he wasn't very friendly which is no big deal as I give 5s as long as I get from point a to point b safely and without incident.
> 
> ...


I don't believe a word of this.

One of my passengers put Nederlands, which is in Europe, destination into the app, when driver's iphone didn't have the ETA or anything, just GO button and next turn if you were lucky.

I started chatting with her and figured out that she was going to Hollywood, which is left, and uber navigation showed right.

Are you her?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Of course Uber support sends back a canned response to my claim and 1 star rating I gave him.


That's what the rating system is for... it helps identify drivers and riders who just shouldn't be allowed out in public. However, what did you expect from Uber in response... a video of the driver being shot by a firing squad?

I get that this particular experience was below par... but please, for 1/3 the cost of a taxi, you can expect to have things not go well once in a while... so report it to Uber and move on. Do you think you're 'entitled' to something more from Uber for that $1/mi ride you get all the time?

Seriously... sorry about the bad ride, but you answered your own problem when you said you won'the accept a driver with a rating below 4.6. (and that's why it's smart of you to do what you do with 5 star ratings)


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

I get dumb riders all the time.
My previous cancel was an idiot who droppd the pin 2 blocks away from him.
I could see it was a bullshit location, texted him asking what he was in front of? He responded "coming"
Then he calls me asking what kind of car i drive and where the **** i was, ignoring my question about his location.
By the time he told me where his dumb ass was, I had zero desire to drive him and cancelled.
He was 4.9


----------



## Paxocalifragilistic (Apr 14, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> I don't believe a word of this.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> View attachment 6755
> 
> 
> View attachment 6756


He dropped you 3 mileas away from your destination on 4-mile ride?
Do you know why?
Because that's what you entered into your app.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> View attachment 6755
> 
> 
> View attachment 6756


I literally had that exact area in my mind when I read your original post. Apple maps gets confused there.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I'am sorry for your bad one time experience but just for a moment could anyone imagine how many drivers had suffered and continue suffering from disrespectful and abusives riders on a daily basis?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> I get dumb riders all the time.
> My previous cancel was an idiot who droppd the pin 2 blocks away from him.
> I could see it was a bullshit location, texted him asking what he was in front of? He responded "coming"
> Then he calls me asking what kind of car i drive and where the **** i was, ignoring my question about his location.
> ...


I love talking to dumb pax on the phone who just keep talking and won't answer my questions:

Me: "Are you on the same side of the road as the Mcdonalds? "

Pax: "Can you see me?"

Me: "Are you on the same side of the road as the Mcdonalds? "

Pax: "I'm walking down the street but where are you? I'm not at Mcdonalds.

Me: "I'm where your pin was placed. By Mcdonalds. Are you on the same..."

Pax: "I don't know why you're not here. I'm wearing jeans. Why can't you find me?"

Me: "If you can see the Mcdonalds tell me if you're on that side of the road or not."

Pax: "Why are you at Mcdonalds? I'm not at Mcdonalds. "

Me: "Yes but are you on...never mind. Times up."

CANCEL


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> View attachment 6755
> 
> 
> View attachment 6756


What were the starting and destination addresses supposed to be? And I've never had an issue in that neighborhood. It's not difficult for me OR my nav.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What were the starting and destination addresses supposed to be? And I've never had an issue in that neighborhood. It's not difficult for me OR my nav.


It ****ed up for me around there one time, so I quickly entered the address in Waze. It was months ago so I don't remember exactly what street it was..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> Nederlands, which is in Europe,


LOL


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

please dont judge all drivers by 4.6 im close to that edge and i greet and talk ,very friendly have an aux cord ask if temp is ok and know my city. ratings are never a good measure, i get a ton of jerks and drinkers who bad pin and then rate me poorly.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> please dont judge all drivers by 4.6 im close to that edge and i greet and talk ,very friendly have an aux cord ask if temp is ok and know my city. ratings are never a good measure, i get a ton of jerks and drinkers who bad pin and then rate me poorly.


Are you ugly? Ugly people are hated.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber is just letting anyone with a pulse behind the wheel, LOL. Wana be Taxi drivers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Uber is just letting anyone with a pulse behind the wheel, LOL. Wana be Taxi drivers.


So do taxis, jump off the boat, run a background check and fingerprints on someone who has never been in this country before and you can drive a cab.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Another ride from hell and when he accepted my ping and I saw the 4.6 rating I should have known better than getting in the car.


In response to this, this week I will be holding a spring warmup ratings exercise for every rider; no opt in required. Each of these riders will be able to earn a maximum of 2 stars from me. If there is anything which displeases me during the ride; i.e. I encounter heavy traffic, the radio plays a song I don't like, or I hit any potholes, then the rider's rating for the trip will be reduced to 1 star.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm still perplexed how people are "dropped off 3 miles from where I wanted to go". Are they that stupid that they haven't a clue where they are either?

Even when I take a pax to someplace they've obviously never been, when we approach on GPS I always ask "Just let me know where you want me to stop" and will usually get a response of "ummmmmm, hmmmmmmmm, here it is, CrackHoBar, see the neon sign, this is the place, right here is fine, thanks".

Nobody is getting dropped off 3 miles from where they wanted to.go. Just direct the driver with googlemaps on your phone as most do anyway because we're just stupid, uneducated, scum of the earth, clueless low lifes doing this at these rates anyway. I'll bet if Uber rates were tripled and you did the same supposedly horrendous job, these people would have more respect for you...and probably tip too.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

elelegido said:


> In response to this, this week I will be holding a spring warmup ratings exercise for every rider; no opt in required. Each of these riders will be able to earn a maximum of 2 stars from me. If there is anything which displeases me during the ride; i.e. I encounter heavy traffic, the radio plays a song I don't like, or I hit any potholes, then the rider's rating for the trip will be reduced to 1 star.


Your companion rider is on the rag and trying to command the ship then slams the door? Doesn't matter, you brought her along, are a whimp for not controlling her, still your fault, 1*.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> I get dumb riders all the time.
> My previous cancel was an idiot who droppd the pin 2 blocks away from him.
> I could see it was a bullshit location, texted him asking what he was in front of? He responded "coming"
> Then he calls me asking what kind of car i drive and where the **** i was, ignoring my question about his location.
> ...


This happens ALL the time! I arrive at a questionable pin drop or location and immediately call to verify for mutual convenience so we're not wasting each others time. 95% of the time before you even are allowed to utter a word you get "I'm coming right now!!!!!!!!!".

Great, come and find me then because I see nobody in this vacant field where the housing project used to be unless you're lying down in it. Get your $5 and Uber on.

What's better is when they call 5 minutes later with "I'm wearing the red skinny jeans, where are you?".

"Well, I'm 2 miles away now and this rider cancelled so I'm free if you wanna meet me at the mall. Which direction are you walking from?".


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Your companion rider is on the rag and trying to command the ship then slams the door? Doesn't matter, you brought her along, are a whimp for not controlling her, still your fault, 1*.


Just how do you completely control a passenger? Remote control or a pavlovian dog experiment?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Just how do you completely control a passenger? Remote control or a pavlovian dog experiment?


The Uber accountholder needs to control their peeps, it's not my job. Their messy companions behavior will be reflected in their rating even if they're not the actual offender.


----------



## Lowroller (Apr 17, 2015)

I didn't accept a 4.6 the other night at 1:30 because I was thinking "nothing good can come from that". Two minutes later I accepted a request from a 5. I got rear-ended by a freaking drunk, no-licensed, non-english speaking, recent "immigrant" while I was waiting in the parking lot for my pax.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Lowroller said:


> I didn't accept a 4.6 the other night at 1:30 because I was thinking "nothing good can come from that". Two minutes later I accepted a request from a 5. I got rear-ended by a freaking drunk, no-licensed, non-english speaking, recent "immigrant" while I was waiting in the parking lot for my pax.


Welcome To America! Or Chicago. Or Detroit.

Uber will take care of all of this for you. I'm a former licensed insurance agent in a major city where those without a drivers license can now obtain "insurance". My former reputable company wanted to cash in on this "market" but I refused.

Have you discovered what the Uber "deductible" is yet or have they even bothered to respond? It'll be quite a while before L.A. Insurance ("free SR-22'S") gets back with James River's clerk LaTanisha Congrats, you're officially now unemployed.

For the record, I carted an Uber drunk supposed James River employee that is "involved with the Uber account" from downtown Chicago to Glen Ellyn. He told me there isn't a "deductible" but it's actually a reimbusement plan. YOU pay to get car repaired and hash it out with Uber.....later. He gave $5 to the black bum with his hands in a puffy down coat in downtown Chicago after going to the bar after "work" that I saved his ass from and promised to "take care of me because of this long out of the way trip" which equated to offering.me a Whopper with cheese at the Burger King drive-thru in Glen Ellyn. I politely declined and he gave me a Whopping $5 bill that didn't even cover the tolls on the way back (that Uber won't reimburse you for either). He was from Iowa.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i dont get it
the ride ended up i a place where a nav app couldnt figure out how to get out of ???????????????
just not understanding how a driver gets "lost" while using a navigation app
i use waze or google maps,no mater where im at(even if i dont know where im at)the map can give me directions how to get out of that place,and to whatever destination i type in. I dont understand how a driver could end up in a dead end using a nav app


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

in Dallas you can't even see the drivers rating until they hit the arrive button. Scary, and the other day I pick up a pax and he commented on how clean my car was, Even Scarier


----------



## Lowroller (Apr 17, 2015)

I didn't bother reporting it to Uber. I filed a claim this morning with the moron's fly-by-night"insurance" company. We'll see what happens. I'm not expecting a wonderful experience. Luckily, I'm far from being unemployed. Uber is my side job that I am about ready to say "f#(k it" to anyway. So far, I've had an asshole throw up in my car, a chick piss in my car, hit a cat that cracked my front bumper, and now rear-ended by a moron. I think its time to quit while I'm at least close to even.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i dont get it
> the ride ended up i a place where a nav app couldnt figure out how to get out of ???????????????
> just not understanding how a driver gets "lost" while using a navigation app
> i use waze or google maps,no mater where im at(even if i dont know where im at)the map can give me directions how to get out of that place,and to whatever destination i type in. I dont understand how a driver could end up in a dead end using a nav app


Ubers "device" can't find the Trump Tower in downtown Chicago. It assumes you're underground. Many of the riders from there thank me for my common sense. It'll be a while for the recent Uber recruits from Uganda and China to figure this out with that magical iphone Uber simply handed to them with an eyeroll and a smirk.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

uberguuber said:


> in Dallas you can't even see the drivers rating until they hit the arrive button. Scary, and the other day I pick up a pax and he commented on how clean my car was, Even Scarier


"This is the newest, cleanest Uber car I've been in yet" I heard two weeks ago. Silly me.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

_f#(k it" to anyway. So far, I've had an asshole throw up in my car, a chick piss in my car, hit a cat that cracked my front bumper, and now rear-ended by a moron. I think its time to quit while I'm at least close to even.

Ubers "device" can't find the Trump Tower in downtown Chicago. It assumes you're underground. Many of riders from there thank me for my common sense. It'll be a while for the recent Uber recruits from Uganda and China to figure this out with that magical iphone Uber simply handed to them

_
You guys are ****ing hilarious !!!!!!!!


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love talking to dumb pax on the phone who just keep talking and won't answer my questions:
> 
> Me: "Are you on the same side of the road as the Mcdonalds? "
> 
> ...


Omg did you tap my phone?!?! You perfectly described calls I've had with some pax!! 
This is why I stopped trying to give passengers instructions, they really can't follow them for some reason. I had a girl once, who I called and simply asked her to cross the street. When I got there, she was gone, when I called she said "omg you said cross the street and walk a few blocks down!". She cancelled and gave me $5, so it was fine.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Another ride from hell and when he accepted my ping and I saw the 4.6 rating I should have known better than getting in the car.
> 
> He didn't say a word when I got in the car, didn't even respond to my warm greeting. I figured his rating was low because he wasn't very friendly which is no big deal as I give 5s as long as I get from point a to point b safely and without incident.
> 
> ...


Unrelated, can you provide the rider's perspective on why Uber is Satan? Satan is the Prince of Darkness and Ruler of Hell, by the way.

It looks like you've happened upon a weird trick. If due to circumstance and low high school GPA, you've found yourself looking at the screenshot and rating of an Uber passenger or driver who wants to either give you a ride or get in your car; the best thing you can do is always to grope desperately for the cancel button, and either find a porch to hide under or drive far and fast into the desert.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm with the pinger on this one. If you're going to make something up make it sound more realistic.


----------



## ALEAX (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a 4.2 pax once, I was so shocked I took it just to see what a 4.2 looked like. The pickup was at a upscale hotel and the pax was normal other than not really wanting to talk. Was kinda disappointed. It was before I adjusted my pax ratings so I gave him a 5*


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberSneak said:


> Omg did you tap my phone?!?! You perfectly described calls I've had with some pax!!
> This is why I stopped trying to give passengers instructions, they really can't follow them for some reason. I had a girl once, who I called and simply asked her to cross the street. When I got there, she was gone, when I called she said "omg you said cross the street and walk a few blocks down!". She cancelled and gave me $5, so it was fine.


I get the best results when I send a quick text to confirm address, if they don't or wait to long then I cancel.


----------



## Hakan (Apr 17, 2015)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> View attachment 6755
> 
> 
> View attachment 6756


So you didn't have option to track or navigate from your own phone ? You could warn him if he was going wrong direction ?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I'm still perplexed how people are "dropped off 3 miles from where I wanted to go". Are they that stupid that they haven't a clue where they are either?
> 
> Even when I take a pax to someplace they've obviously never been, when we approach on GPS I always ask "Just let me know where you want me to stop" and will usually get a response of "ummmmmm, hmmmmmmmm, here it is, CrackHoBar, see the neon sign, this is the place, right here is fine, thanks".
> 
> Nobody is getting dropped off 3 miles from where they wanted to.go. Just direct the driver with googlemaps on your phone as most do anyway because we're just stupid, uneducated, scum of the earth, clueless low lifes doing this at these rates anyway. I'll bet if Uber rates were tripled and you did the same supposedly horrendous job, these people would have more respect for you...and probably tip too.


I had a pax complain to Lyft I dropped him off 5 blocks from the destination. In fact, because of heavy traffic I had pulled over safely and asked if he wanted to go around the block, or wait till the lanes opened up. He jumps out of the car !

So, OP, did you know where you were when you jumped out of the car, or did the driver say - here you are - and you got out?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love talking to dumb pax on the phone who just keep talking and won't answer my questions:
> 
> Me: "Are you on the same side of the road as the Mcdonalds? "
> 
> ...


Ahahahaaaa hilarious!


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hakan said:


> So you didn't have option to track or navigate from your own phone ? You could warn him if he was going wrong direction ?


Right so doesn't that make him not so bright also when he kept seeing him making wrong turns why wouldn't he speak up these pas want the world for $1 a cabby do the same thing for %60 more idk see any blogs about them


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> I don't believe a word of this.
> 
> One of my passengers put Nederlands, which is in Europe, destination into the app, when driver's iphone didn't have the ETA or anything, just GO button and next turn if you were lucky.
> 
> ...


^^^
Or maybe the Netherlands Consulate on Wilshire Bl.?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Or maybe the Netherlands Consulate on Wilshire Bl.?


I had 2 pax in one night, both sober and with location pins perfectly placed and both ready to go when I arrived.

However both had the destination in the ocean off the coast of Africa (it said "drive to pin".) They both told me they had entered the destination in the app (and it was not correct). I showed them my phone and we had a good chuckle.

I use my car nav if I need it and usually put the address in anyway for the record and so the pax can see it so it didn't matter to me or them. But I have to think it was the app going wonky.

I've had a few pax put the destination incorrectly and I always ask and confirm the address. I don't trust uber's technology.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I had 2 pax in one night, both sober and with location pins perfectly placed and both ready to go when I arrived.
> 
> However both had the destination in the ocean off the coast of Africa (it said "drive to pin".) They both told me they had entered the destination in the app (and it was not correct). I showed them my phone and we had a good chuckle.
> 
> ...


I too, always ask we, or you are going to 123 Main Street, but I don't always confirm the city. One time I said the street and not the city and well, we went a city over. I was looking for address then I asked the lady are you sure it is in Delray, she said no I told you Boynton Beach. WTF lady! I hit navigate from phone, liar! I can see if when I enter into my other phone. But to be sure sometimes I hit navigate from phone while I am texting client my eta, then do a recent history on google maps on 2nd start navigate and end navigate on 2nd phone. This way I can see GPS on 1 phone and see Uber app on 2nd phone. This way if they cancel I will know and not waste time arriving. Also when I get close, I usually pull up to the pin and never mind the gps address. Because people a lot of times are a couple houses or businesses over.


----------



## Nate Sullivan (Sep 15, 2014)

I actually had a 1 star pax the last Sunday of SXSW. The only reason I took the ride is it was surging pretty decently. I know now why she had it. First her pin location was of course incorrect. So I call her and she gives me the street and at first was unsure of the address, after asking someone at the house where I finally found her. It literally takes me two minutes from the original location and the jackass stops answering her phone when I text and call to let her know I was there. To top if off she had that annoying voice mail that was like "Hello? .Whats Up?........Awwwww GOT YOU!!!!! I can't answer my phone right now....." And of course she makes me wait about 10 minutes (didn't want give up the surge and I felt the surge was dying off). Needless to say by the time she gets in the car I am annoyed. She comes out of the house with two other hoochies doing an obvious walk of shame, and they ask me to take them back to their car saying it is somewhere "downtown" but had no idea of the location or cross streets. Luckily I was able to read their stupidity tea leaves and I found it on the first try. Her 1 star campaign of excellence continued after I dropped her off.


----------



## Chad Bilstein (Feb 1, 2015)

I hate bad pin drop idiots. They are either too high, drunk or stupid to figure it out. The other day this chick dropped her pin at her house. I drove 20 miles to get there only to find out she was at a bar 15 miles away, drunk and dropped her pin where she WANTED to go instead of where she really was. I almost canceled on her, but had a thought. Double the money! I asked her if she wanted me to come get her, I could, but would have to charge her from where I was? She said "sure." I started the trip at her house, drove to the bar, picked her up and took her home. With surge pricing it was about $44 bucks, plus she tipped me $10. It wasn't my fault she drunk pinned the trip. At least I was honest and warned her...


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I got what I assume by my ratings drop was a 1* from a pax. I pull up to the address on the app, hit arrived, wait two minutes, nothing. Texted her that I was just letting her know I had arrived and was in the driveway. Get a text back from her that she doesn't see me. Texted her back that I was in the driveway (house was on a corner so I assumed she might be looking for me in front) and asked her if she was in front of her house. Short version, she is 4 houses off with address and gets in with attitude about me being at the wrong address. I guess I made my mistake by showing her the app and the address on it to prove she put in the wrong address.


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

I refuse to take pax with less than 3* ratings. surge or no surge!

When I requested Uber for my daughter the driver had a 3.8 which is a red flag for me so I cancelled and got another with 4.7 - ride home for daughter was comfortable and drive got a 5* from me.

When I drive to pin and don't see the pax after hitting the "arrive" button I will wait for a few minutes maybe 3 in all and then I hit cancel wrong address shown.

What I don't do is read or send a text while driving so too bad if pax is waiting for a response, I will also never pick up a phone call from a pax if I cancelled the trip.

You are not where the PIN shows and don't look for me then I am gone, seriously.

As you can tell I am a Uber driver and sometimes a Rider too.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

So ****in what! Cancel it and move on OR.... call a taxi n pay triple!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> I got what I assume by my ratings drop was a 1* from a pax. I pull up to the address on the app, hit arrived, wait two minutes, nothing. Texted her that I was just letting her know I had arrived and was in the driveway. Get a text back from her that she doesn't see me. Texted her back that I was in the driveway (house was on a corner so I assumed she might be looking for me in front) and asked her if she was in front of her house. Short version, she is 4 houses off with address and gets in with attitude about me being at the wrong address. I guess I made my mistake by showing her the app and the address on it to prove she put in the wrong address.


I show them the app with the pin and our location then ***** about uber being the problem. That way they know it's not me but I'm not blaming them (not to their face anyway).


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I show them the app with the pin and our location then ***** about uber being the problem. That way they know it's not me but I'm not blaming them (not to their face anyway).


 i do the same, seems to work


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> Lol if you see a driver relying on Apple maps, be wary.
> 
> That's really sad though. He sounds autistic.


Autism isn't a choice mate!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber9 said:


> I will also never pick up a phone call from a pax if I cancelled the trip.
> 
> You are not where the PIN shows and don't look for me then I am gone, seriously.


Exactly. Answering a call from a pax you've no showed will not increase your revenue, so there is no reason to do so.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber9 said:


> I refuse to take pax with less than 3* ratings. surge or no surge!
> 
> When I requested Uber for my daughter the driver had a 3.8 which is a red flag for me so I cancelled and got another with 4.7 - ride home for daughter was comfortable and drive got a 5* from me.
> 
> ...


Wait 5 mins. If you pull up and they are not outside waiting, look at the clock and wait 5 minutes. You will get $4 on X and $7 on Select. If they're not being charged they will continue to request Ubers and make us wait and drive to them for free. It amazes me almost every rider is outside waiting for me. Me thinks they have been charged no show before. And also I send eta texts as soon as I accept unless I'm like 3 mins or less away.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

When a rider's address looks like the whole block (200-299 Main St), in my eta text I say your address is not exact. What business are you at? They then respond, "I'm at..."

If I have a moment, I show the rider how they moved the pin a house over or many blocks over. If they get in and say Uber always shows the wrong address. I show them on my phone how easily it is to move the pin, but they are where the little blue dot is. They're pin should be on the blue dot. 

People make mistakes. It's annoying. But this rideshare is still in its infancy. These apps are the beginning


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh hell, what an ass. When I screwed up the first day on a couple of rides. I told them I was going to end the ride right there, and the rest of the ride was free. I ended the ride, and used google maps to get me to where they were going. I got a tip on both rides. Not much of a tip, but they at least didn't give me a hit on the star rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> Oh hell, what an ass. When I screwed up the first day on a couple of rides. I told them I was going to end the ride right there, and the rest of the ride was free. I ended the ride, and used google maps to get me to where they were going. I got a tip on both rides. Not much of a tip, but they at least didn't give me a hit on the star rating.


But you had no insurance on those rides. Not worth it. And your rating will jump around at first but will level out.

If you take a wrong turn you can also tell them you will email uber for a fare adjustment. But bear in mind half a mile out of the way is costing them pennies. Carry a few dollar bills and offer them one at the end if you really feel inclined to bribe them into 5 *ing you.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Chad Bilstein said:


> I hate bad pin drop idiots. They are either too high, drunk or stupid to figure it out. The other day this chick dropped her pin at her house. I drove 20 miles to get there only to find out she was at a bar 15 miles away, drunk and dropped her pin where she WANTED to go instead of where she really was. I almost canceled on her, but had a thought. Double the money! I asked her if she wanted me to come get her, I could, but would have to charge her from where I was? She said "sure." I started the trip at her house, drove to the bar, picked her up and took her home. With surge pricing it was about $44 bucks, plus she tipped me $10. It wasn't my fault she drunk pinned the trip. At least I was honest and warned her...


Twice last night (when I got stuck in the hood) I texted pax asking what their destination was and they both replied telling me their pickup point.

Guess reading comprehension ain't 2 gud in da hood


----------



## ALEAX (Jan 20, 2015)

It's around 1:30am and I get a call in B.H. all the way up Loma Vista Dr. and I pull up into a half-circle driveway to wait for my pax. The lights were out in the house so I sent a text to the pax after a couple of minutes and they call me saying they are outside looking for me. Long story short this guys pin was ridiculously off. they were somewhere south of sunset on Doheny. Just then I look in my rear mirror and see the terrified homeowners of the address I was at are up and peeking out their window. I wanted to cuss the pax out as I got the hell out of there before B.H.P.D. could send five cars and a helicopter to get me.


----------

